# Retirement Luncheon



## ffemt128 (Aug 29, 2012)

A good friend and longtime co-worker is retiring. For his farewell lunch, we had his special sandwiches. Each of the sandwiches had about an inch or more of meat on them. All we needed to make the meal complete was some nice hardy red wine.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2012)

Doug, that is what I call a _sammich!_ (Yes, I am originally from da Burgh!)


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 29, 2012)

All made with the Italian spicy salty meats. Each one is about 20-24" long. We split them into quarters. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2012)

You had to share?? Looked like one person, one sandwich! 

Looks good


----------

